# Stephanie Turpins Dogs Confiscated??



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I just read about this on one of my other sites, Does anyone else have any info??

Cross Post
"I received this email from Stephanie TNT kennels, she is now living in Tennessee and needs our help. Her of dogs were taken from her home on December 23 and she is need of help to get them back. Stephanie's dogs are so valuable to future of game bred dogs in drive and structure. To find out more email me at: [email protected] or Stephanie at: [email protected].

this was a animal control situation. The neighbors wanted her out so they called the cops on her dogs while she was at work. 12 dogs were taken and they are trying to turn it into a abuse/dog fighting case. Her vet has contacted the authorities on her be half now she is trying to get them back before they get put down."


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

First I've heard about it, but with all the insane busts going on, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wow first I have heard about it too...but that is crazy


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW THATS CRAZY.......... HOPE SHE GETS THEM BACK........ WHERE IN TN IS SHE??


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like my buddies situation. No evidence and BS reasoning, AC over stepping their bounds and abusing power. When is it going to stop? Good luck to her.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG... This is the 1st i've heard of it... That is all I have in my yard is TNT... Holy crap i'm gonna be making allot of calls later on.... Please keep us posted... Thanks.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

This is why we have to be the very best owners we can possibly be and try to educate new people in the breed.
This could happen to any of us in the current climate.

Julie K


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg!!!! what can I do to help?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I spoke with Stephanie from Pulldawg and she says Stephanie Turpin has court today, so it all depends on how that goes as to what help she may need. I will let you guys know when I know.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

That sucks, my boy has TNT/Turpin on his dam's side, please keep us posted so we can attempt to help.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

keep us posted BBB


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

That sucks. They are after the TNT bloodline now? What next?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No big surprise, folks. Damn, quit talking before you only have stories to tell.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No, they aren't after her dogs, this is nothing more than a feud with a neighbor that is trying to use Animal Control as an advantage to get her out of her house. Unfortunately, Stephanie made the mistake of moving into a family disagreement over property. The problem is that if the wrong people catch wind, it will be turned into something it isn't.

From what I understand from her, she was not staying at her house because it is almost uninhabitable. She was staying with friends and coming everyday to feed and take care of the dogs. These people lied and said that she had not been there. 

With that said, I don't know that she will get a fair shake, I don't know all the facts and I haven't seen the dogs in months.

They did put one of the dogs down, but there were circumstances surrounding that particular dog.

Stephanie got the continuance today, she goes back to court on Jan. 30th.

She said Yvonne is trying to set up a pay pal account for help with legal fees.



This is a good example of people using the bad rap that these dogs have to further their own agendas. 

Stephanie


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*need education*



buzhunter said:


> No big surprise, folks. Damn, quit talking before you only have stories to tell.


Hey Buz, Can you clarify for me? Did i miss something? Why "quit talking"? You have been in this game long before I so I respect your position. I also want to be helpful and not make things worse. Teach me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I just think it's a bad idea for anybody to be pointing out kennel names or names of breeders on public forums. I understand that this case is a little bit different than the typical peta bs that has been going on lately but I still feel it's never good to drop names. Better to be safe than sorry. They tell us time and time again that the internet is where they get a lot of their evidence from when they bust so called "dog fighters".


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OK. Once again I appreciate your wisdom and years of experience. I am still learning. Thank you very much.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got word from Stephanie and all charges were finally dismissed.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what happened to all of her dogs?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well in the great wisdom of the humane society I know they houses several dogs TOGETHER and as a result a lot of them died after a free for all.

Other than that I haven't heard yet.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow... This truely a sad day. Who's gonna prosecute the HSUS for matching dogs?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Jesus. Thats too bad


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

how can the humane society be the authority on apbt temperaments if they know nothing about the breed?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

She definitely needs to sue the crap out of them......


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*the rest of the story...*

I am so sorry for this loss in all forms and on so many levels. I am glad the owner is not in jail though.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's heartbreaking. Those poor dogs.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is seriously messed up..............:flush:


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds horrible...sorry she lost her animals...stupid humane society


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

she lost some great dogs RIP


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy hell man that is some F'd up crap. How smart are they putting dogs together like that someone needs to put them down


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

glad the charges were dismissed, but really sad about the loss of the dogs


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Wow... This truely a sad day. Who's gonna prosecute the HSUS for matching dogs?


freakin RIGHT! Who the hell are working at these facilities?!?!...." uhhhh we put the dogs together and they all fought to the death.... " In what "HUMANE" Society do they put all the dogs in one pen. sounds like the hsus are closet dog fighters!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

most hsus members don't know any better. They don't know enough about the breed to make a good decision on how to contain them. Most also do not know how to break up a dog fight and tend to be afraid to jump in and stop them because they are afriad to get bit. So they stand there in a panic yelling at the dogs to break it up and the dogs have a free for all. You have to understand that most are volunteers and they have no clue on this breed. They don't tend to understand that they won't quit until one is unable to fight. That is were HSUS and anyother organization needs to be educated before they handle this breed


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

smith family kennels said:


> most hsus members don't know any better. They don't know enough about the breed to make a good decision on how to contain them. Most also do not know how to break up a dog fight and tend to be afraid to jump in and stop them because they are afriad to get bit. So they stand there in a panic yelling at the dogs to break it up and the dogs have a free for all. You have to understand that most are volunteers and they have no clue on this breed. They don't tend to understand that they won't quit until one is unable to fight. That is were HSUS and anyother organization needs to be educated before they handle this breed


sad thing is most APBT owners dont know the same things you posted


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

you should talk to a lawyer and try to sue that will never make up for your dogs but a judgement against them might make them rethink thier handeling practices with apbt and mabey keep this from happening again


----------

